# 3.2 and 6speed swap



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Kinda bored of the 180hp and 5spd in the womans car, was wondering if anyone has ever swapped a 3.2L and six speed from an R in? 

I know I know if you need to ask don't bother, its not a mechanical aptitude thats lacks, was just curious about how to make the ECU play nice. The swap itself should be fairly easy.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

They made 3.2 TT's so I don't see an ECU problem holding anything up.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

yea my main thought was that it would involve a engine and trans with all associated stuff and a engine bay harness. 


Does anyone know if the 1.8T haldex and the 3.2 hladex bolt up to the bell housing the same ?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

just swap in the whole r32 setup


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

ejg3855 said:


> Does anyone know if the 1.8T haldex and the 3.2 hladex bolt up to the bell housing the same ?


 Both cars use the O2M box, but the VR uses a different bellhousing. You can swap over the VR6 housing to your O2M, but it's a bit of a PITA. 

We're actually about to begin a 20v 5-cyl swap from a Mk5 Rabbit. Using New Beetle mounts, it's pretty much a bolt-in and even the 1.8T O2M bolts right up  Of course, with only 170-hp, we'll be going turbo...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Both cars use the O2M box, but the VR uses a different bellhousing. You can swap over the VR6 housing to your O2M, but it's a bit of a PITA.
> 
> .


 

She only has the 5spd 180Q so we would be looking for a trans also. Basically a R32 front drive train.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

ejg3855 said:


> She only has the 5spd 180Q so we would be looking for a trans also. Basically a R32 front drive train.


 5-speed quattro box is still an O2M and will accept the VR bellhousing no prob.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> 5-speed quattro box is still an O2M and will accept the VR bellhousing no prob.


 I thought all the 5 speeds were 02J transmissions and all the 6 speeds were 02M?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 5-speed quattro box is still an O2M and will accept the VR bellhousing no prob.


 Gonna want the 6speed  Gearing in the 5 is awful especially for the VR 



SoloGLI said:


> I thought all the 5 speeds were 02J transmissions and all the 6 speeds were 02M?


 I dont think so especially in audi land. The 5 speed has some wacky AWX, or ATC or some **** like that.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Well alrighty then. BTW, I have a 02m, but from a 1.8 available. Totaled my GLI and have it sitting and waiting for a new home. It's funny tho, for whatever reason, I didn't even think about getting a 3.2 TT and swapping my trans into it. Would have been nice to step up to the 3.2 and have that wonderful sound to listen to every day.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

ejg3855 said:


> Gonna want the 6speed  Gearing in the 5 is awful especially for the VR


 Understood  





> I dont think so especially in audi land. The 5 speed has some wacky AWX, or ATC or some **** like that.


 Those are the actual gearbox part codes, but most folks use the series codes, like O2M, O2J, etc. 

IIRC the 5-speed O2M is actually the O2M.3 while the 6-speed is the O2M.1. They are identical except the 5-speed has a spacer sleeve in place of 6th gear.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Are the drive shafts and all different on the 6speed versus the 5 ? 

Just trying to think of the ancillaries I might need.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Those are the actual gearbox part codes, but most folks use the series codes, like O2M, O2J, etc.
> 
> IIRC the 5-speed O2M is actually the O2M.3 while the 6-speed is the O2M.1. They are identical except the 5-speed has a spacer sleeve in place of 6th gear.


 Learn something new every day. Thanks for the info Brad.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

FYI you CANNOT use a 4cyl trans with a 6cyl (at least not the VR), the bolt patterns are different


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> FYI you CANNOT use a 4cyl trans with a 6cyl (at least not the VR), the bolt patterns are different


 yea for sure. Its seeming like the best bet would just be to find a wrecked R and swap over.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

if your wanting to go turbo or want performance.. go to the 3.6VR6 motor out of the passat and the touareg. I helped a guy install one over here in korea into a Jetta and that this is so much stronger in the bottom end.. 
You just get yourself an VR6 bellhousing to swap on your trans or get VR6 02m 
3.6 VR6 engine 
3.2 VR6 ecu 
3.2 intake system 
Plugs for the injector wholes on the engine 

the engine with just the stock 3.2 tune threw down 291hp/275tq 
He is saving up to go turbo next.. hope to help him with that beast project..


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

thats interesting, I still need to source a transmission either way the 5spd isn't going to cut it. 

is the 3.6L the same physical dimensions. TT engine bay is a tight squeeze.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I thought about doing this for some time. You would need a wrecked R32 swap: Motor, trans & transfer case, ECU & all wiring, subframe, control arms, axles, spindles ect. You would literally be doing a full on R32 swap. The only thing you would need to do is get software for the ECU that contains an immobilizer defeat and obtain a 3.2L TT cluster to plug in. There are many ways to do a hack job at the swap but I would do it complete.

Also with the prices of R32's dropping these days you might want to consider buying one intact and swapping the two motors. Someone out there has to want an all wheel drive GTI 1.8T R32...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

why transfer case ? aren't the Quattro (haldex ) boxes the same?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> The only thing you would need to do is get software for the ECU that contains an immobilizer defeat and obtain a 3.2L TT cluster to plug in.


 So what your saying is use a R32 ECU with a TT 3.2L cluster? why not just use a TT 3.2L ECU with the 1.8T cluster and get it flashed appropriately.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> FYI you CANNOT use a 4cyl trans with a 6cyl (at least not the VR), the bolt patterns are different


 Scroll up, this has been covered.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

ejg3855 said:


> So what your saying is use a R32 ECU with a TT 3.2L cluster? why not just use a TT 3.2L ECU with the 1.8T cluster and get it flashed appropriately.


 Since it's CAN bus I assume the 4-cyl cluster could be programmed to work with the VR6 tach signal, and since the US VR6 TT cluster is DSG only, that's likely the better way to go...


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

the 1.8T cluster will work.. you just need the 3.2 or custom ecu to make it work.. with just the stock 3.2 tune the 3.6 runs rather decent with very stable idle.. we just tweeked it a little in lemmi some..plus the 3.6 is alot more abundant vs the 3.2 and the ecu's are not that big of a deal.. i think there was only 1 part of the entire cluster that he need.. which was the injector/ignition section... 

here is pics of the 3.6 VR6swapped twin turbo 650hp R32


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

here is the other 3.6 VR6 Twin Turbo HPA car they run... they ran it recently at the texas mile.... 








Click 
[] 
[] 
\/ 
for video of the run at texas mile 
[video]http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee95/jimboroberts/?action=view&current=TexasMileMarch272010109.flv[/video]


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

It's been done, many years ago...

http://www.gottzilla.com/index.html


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

MCPaudiTT said:


> It's been done, many years ago...
> 
> http://www.gottzilla.com/index.html


your point? I was asking more about certain logistical things in doing the swap, the link you posted has zero content on anything of that nature. Were were all aware of what has been done but a little insight on how to was the point of this thread.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> your point? I was asking more about certain logistical things in doing the swap, the link you posted has zero content on anything of that nature. Were were all aware of what has been done but a little insight on how to was the point of this thread.



Your original post was has it been done. It has, I gave you a link. I don't plan to spoon feed you as you say you have the mechanical aptitude, maybe you lack the Google and personality skillz required. Good luck!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

haha vortex never fails. The swap is easy, I was mostly curious about the electrical. I don't need DIY I just wanted to know how to make software play nice and what what transmission bits will be needed. 



Thanks for being a typical vortex-er. Have a great day.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

ejg, you may want to see what color that kettle is. you came across all vortex-pissy to his link.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

M this 1! said:


> ejg, you may want to see what color that kettle is. you came across all vortex-pissy to his link.


This thread is derailed now. He added no value to this thread, of course I came across pissy. 

/thread.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

We ever find if the dimensions of the 3.6 is same as 3.2??


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I wonder what kind of hit car mileage would take with a 3.6 swap...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Yea I don't know the 180Q gets about 24 average with her heavy foot my guess is it would go down but not sure how much 2-3mpg?


----------

